# Royal Birthday Countdown!!



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

The countdown begins!!

Stay Tuned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 27, 2008)

I hate suspense or however it is spelled.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 27, 2008)

Who's having a Birthday?


Anyone I know


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2008)

Are we going to have cake and ice cream?:cake:


----------



## DocStram (Dec 27, 2008)

Cake and ice cream?  Are you kidding me?  This is gonna be way, way bigger than cake and ice cream!

Don't you just love it when Cav types in teal and purple?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

By the forum clock, our Royal Member has right at 5 hours and 20 minutes before the birthday arrives.

Backing off to the US Central Time zone, our Royal Member will need to wait 6 hours and 20 minutes before the festivities begin.

Here is a very obscure hint at to the identity of our Royal Member.

When I was in the US Navy, I was stationed in Puerto Rico. :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

Confused? 

OK, another hint:  This royalty is NOT one of the face cards in a poker deck.  However, the minion of our Royal Member is best represented by one of the cards often discarded from the deck. :wink::tongue::wink:


----------



## Mudder (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it a Joker or a Joker-ess?

(Remember the movie falling down?)


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 27, 2008)

Well if it is who I know was stationed in Puerto Rico I bet their better half is more Royalty 

Okay, CAV.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

So will this mystery person be sending one of their beautiful creations for each of the correct guessers (is that a word?) :biggrin:
You gave it away with your comment about your PINK past .:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> So will this mystery person be sending one of their beautiful creations for each of the correct guessers (is that a word?) :biggrin:
> You gave it away with your comment about your PINK past .:biggrin:





AHH, go pick a hubcap, Butch!! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2008)

Puerto Rico


​


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

*ROFLMAO ... well am I right?*


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is getting a little erotic.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 27, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Puerto Rico
> 
> 
> ​



Sounds very exotic!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 27, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> This is getting a little erotic.


Really??  I'm drawing a blank.:wink:


----------



## nightowl (Dec 27, 2008)

I think I know....I think I know.... When do we give our guesses?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

nightowl said:


> I think I know....I think I know.... When do we give our guesses?




No guesses and no prizes, but you do get to give LOTS and LOTS of birthday wishes tomorrow.  :cake::cake::cake:

Roy, you and Butch are hilarious!!


----------



## avbill (Dec 27, 2008)

P R  The better half  Dawn.


----------



## rlofton (Dec 27, 2008)

Copy that, Bill.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I'll start the wishes-ing off early 

*Happy Birthday Dawn ! :cake:resent:arty:*


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 27, 2008)

Butch, even using New Jersey time, you jumped the gun!!  :biggrin:

So, I guess there is no need for me to stay awake until midnight.  (It was a trial run for New Year's Eve.)

Everyone make sure and wish our very own Royal  PR Princess Happy Birthday tomorrow, December 28th.

Happy Birthday Dawn!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Take another shot of Geritol Cav , you might just make it to midnight .:biggrin:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2008)

Must be my birthday. Who's up to each donate $100 towards my birthday? C'mon you guys make much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy B'day Dawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 28, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS!!!!  And no unhappy blank returns.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 28, 2008)

Wishing you all the best on your birthday Dawn :cake::good:


----------



## Mudder (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawn!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2008)

Wishing you many,many more!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawn!!!!!


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 28, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAWN!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawn !!! :biggrin:


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Jim15 (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawn, have a great day.


----------



## MobilMan (Dec 28, 2008)

A great big HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dawn & many more to come.  Won't ask how many this is....but am curious.  [Isn't it amazing how many 29 year old ladies are on the planet?]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 28, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markgum (Dec 28, 2008)

Have a GREAT BIRTHDAY DAWN.
hey.... hows come it no show up on the front page????


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2008)

*The BEST laid plans of ............ PR Princess*



markgum said:


> Have a GREAT BIRTHDAY DAWN.
> hey.... hows come it no show up on the front page????


 
She tried to be sneaky and not tell anyone.

Although I had nothing to do with this, thanks to all who have helped brighten her day!!!

She's "Typeless" (that's kinda like "speechless" on a computer keyboard):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Dec 28, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAWN.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Princess!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 28, 2008)

markgum said:


> Have a GREAT BIRTHDAY DAWN.
> hey.... hows come it no show up on the front page????




I would like to thank Ed for privately messaging me and telling me not only the date but also the birth year.  Even though he asked me to publish both bits of information, I decided that telling everyone that Dawn was born in 1977 would be inappropriate!   :foot-in-mouth::cake::foot-in-mouth:







Do the math. :wink:


----------



## altaciii (Dec 28, 2008)

Dawn, you are sneaky.  No mention at all about your also being a Capricorn in our pm's.  You probably had the same "this is your birthday and your Christmas" line all your life, as I did.  Well, from deep in South Texas, 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*

Oh, and have a prosperous New Year also.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> She's "Typeless" (that's kinda like "speechless" on a computer keyboard):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
 
 
Actually Ed, I have been doing quite a bit of typing. Sigh. There is just *so *much planning  to do..:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:
 
I put together a list from all of the clues that Cav left for me....
 
 
 
 
First I have to find that erotic pink bikini. Not an easy task these days.
 
Then I have to find a luxurious resort on that exotic "Island of Enchantment"  - Puerto Rico.:island: (BTW, El Conquistador looks good.)
 
Finally I have to plan out two weeks of the "royal “ activities..A little horse back riding, a little diving, a little yachting, some five star dining, finding five leaping lords ...You know, just the usual stuff.
 
Yep Doc, you were right -much better than cake and ice cream! 
 
Thank you *so very* much Cav!!! That is really one heck of a present! You are a real up right kind of guy!!!resent::good:


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

altaciii said:


> Dawn, you are sneaky.


 
Unfortunately Alex, apparently not sneaky enough!!

A big *Thank You* to all those who have commented. It did brighten my day! And yes, I do feel older - but I am *not* saying how much!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 28, 2008)

A very Merry Happy Birthday to you.  Hope the coming year is full of good times, great food, happy moments, relaxation and lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 28, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> I decided that telling everyone that Dawn was born in 1977 would be inappropriate!   :foot-in-mouth::cake::foot-in-mouth:



1977?? I've got SOCKS older than that..


HB Dawn.. :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2008)

*Just a thought*



NewLondon88 said:


> 1977?? I've got SOCKS older than that..
> 
> 
> HB Dawn.. :biggrin:


 
May be time to wash them!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 28, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> May be time to wash them!!!



Yeah, well .. I used to have a girl come in on Mondays .. but in this economy?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2008)

You can afford TWO girls!!!!

They work cheaper now!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't drink too much Dawn!!! You know where these combined Christmas / Office / Birthday parties lead too!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 28, 2008)

It's ok Steven,  All the copiers in the office have double strength glass platens!!!


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 28, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> Yeah, well .. I used to have a girl come in on Mondays .. but in this economy?




Yeah, but what does she have to do with washing clothes?  We all know why she came :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope you had a very Happy Birthday, Dawn!  I know you were working...when was the party????


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2008)

PR_Princess said:


> And yes, I do feel older - but I am *not* saying how much!!! :biggrin::biggrin:



I'll say it!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You're 1 year older!


----------



## TribalRR (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Dawn!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dawn, Sorry I missed this yesterday. lets just say I did not have the best of weekends.


----------



## woody350ep (Dec 29, 2008)

I just noticed i forgot my birthday wishes.  So, here they are, late as usual, the story of my life.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## tim self (Dec 29, 2008)

If you were as late arriving as some of us are at wishing you a Happy Birthday, you would have been born today and our birthday wishes wouldn't have been late!!!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> It's ok Steven,  All the copiers in the office have double strength glass platens!!!




Why Edward, just what is it that you are trying to imply?


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 29, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday PR Princess. I hope that it was a GREAT day for you.


----------

